# Vancouver Island



## Jean (1. Juli 2004)

Vancouver Island

Erstmal kurz was zu mir. Ich heisse Nico, bin 25 Jahre alt und total Angelverseucht-zum Glück!! Mein Vater hat mich angesteckt als ich gerade mal 4 Jahre alt war und trägt somit die alleinige Schuld an allem! Mittlerweile bin ich selbst Papa und meine bessere Hälfte ist gebürtige Kanadierin. So zog es mich das erste mal über den Grossen Teich um Ihren Vater zu besuchen. Eben Familienurlaub, aber den ein oder anderen Trip mit der Rute  konnt ich mir doch nicht verkneifen…

Ok, das Reiseziel war Kelowna was ungefähr 400 KM Luftlinie landeinwärts zur Westküste Kanadas  im Okanagan Valley liegt. 5 Tage Pender Island waren ebenfalls eingeplant da dort auch Verwandschaft wohnt. Pender Island gehört wie auch Saltspring Island, der wohl bekanntesten Insel, zu den Gulf Islands und liegt direkt neben Vancouver Island am Südzipfel der Insel. Also beschloß ich einen Tag eine Charter mitzumachen. Nach etlichen Erkundungstouren zu verschiedenen Häfen und stundenlangem telefonieren war ich kurz vorm aufgeben. Ich wollte eigentlich auf Heilbutt raus da mir dieser bis jetzt auf meinen Nowegentrips verwährt blieb aber alle Sprachen hier nur eine Srache: Salmon!
Wenn die Kings laufen fährt hier fast niemand mehr auf Heilbutt raus und wenn doch dann wird’s richtig teuer. Also hab ich dann halt die „Alternative“ in Kauf genommen und bin mit dem günstigsten den ich finden konnte auf King rausgefahren. Hat zwar auch 200 Dollar gekostet aber bei den meisten anderen Charter Anbietern wär ich locker das doppelte losgewesen. Ok, um 8 Uhr Morgens gings los. Von Sooke Harbor aus gings los. Ich war auf eine längere Fahrt eingestellt aber schon nach 15 min erreichten wir unsere Stelle. Hier hatten sich auch schon um die 200!! andere Boote versammelt. Ich war etwas erstaunt über so viele Boote aber mein Guide meinte nur das wäre gar nix im vergleich zum Wochenende. Fischen wir endlich! Drei Downrigger wurden in verschiedene Tiefen abgelassen mit jeweils einem System am Clip, was aus Flasher, und Anchovie am Doppeldrilling (barbless) mit Head bestand. Das Gerät waren Downriggerruten bestückt mit Moochingrollen auf denen 45er Mono aufgespult war. Nun hieß es bei langsamer Schleppfahrt warten was da wohl ( hoffentlich) kommt… Nach ca. 45min begann der rechte Downrigger an zu rütteln und mein Guide meinte „Fish on!“ Er schlug noch mal an und übergab mir die Rute. Der Fisch nahm mühelos 50 Meter Schnur und stand dann. Ich begann ihn langsam ans Boot zu drillen was keine alzugrosse Sache war denn mein Gegner wehrte sich nicht mehr sonderlich. Ungefähr 20 meter hinter dem Boot durchbrach nun der Flasher die Wasseroberfläche und ich dachte schon das wars jetzt. Pustekuchen! Der Fisch explodierte auf einmal und zog mir die soeben gewonnene Schnur in einer Flucht wieder von der Rolle. Jetzt begann alles wieder von vorne aber der Fisch wehrte sich nun. Nach 10min hatte ich ihn wieder am Boot. Er war nun müde und konnte problemlos von meinem Guide gekeschert werden. Ein schöner silberblanker Chinook! Mein erster Lachs überhaupt. Aber er meinte nur: „Ok, little warm up for you.“ Er schätzte den Fisch auf 15 Pfund und meinte das wär der kleinste den er dieses Jahr auf seinem Boot gehabt hätte. Wie bitte? Ich war trotzdem stolz, mir egal was der da erzählte. Dann fing er an was von grossen Fischen über 30 Pfund zu erzählen die da heut wahrscheinlich noch kommen… und die kamen auch! Nur leider keine Lachse sondern Killerwale. Das grosse Männchen trieb drei Kühe vor sich her und nun pflügten die zu viert durch die vielen Boote.
Mein Guide machte eine ernste Miene und meinte das das sehr schlecht für uns wär da sie auch hinter den Lachsen her sind und den Lachszug aufsplitten. Und das war es dann auch.
Wir fingen nichts mehr, auch die anderen Boote nicht. Obwohl er mir noch 2 Stunden gratis dazugab blieb der 15 Pfünder der einzigste Fisch für diesen Tag. Shit happens aber ich komme wieder, Ganz sicher!


----------



## Jean (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Und noch 2 Pics


----------



## Chrush (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Moin Jean,

auch ich habe Verwandschaft auf Vancouver Island.Leider hat es bei mir, trotz Einladung, noch nicht zeitlich geklappt. Werde aber nächstes Jahr dort vorbeischauen.

Klasse Bericht und das mit den Killerwalen ist bestimmt ein Erlebnis für sich.  :m 

Hast Du es auch mal auf andere Fische bzw. mit anderen Angelmethoden versucht?
Fliegenfischen soll auf der Insel auch super sein.
Wenn Du Info´s hast.... melde Dich mal per Mail.

Grüße aus Buxte
Chris


----------



## Karstein (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hi Jean,

wir sind im September für zwei Wochen auf Vancouver Island und werden ein-zwei Touren von Port Hardy aus auf Heilbutt mitmachen.

Hast du ein paar Infos zum Uferangeln (Fischarten, Köder) oder zum Fliegenfischen für Crush und mich?

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Jean (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hi Carsten ,Hi Chrush

Viele Infos kann ich Euch leider nicht geben da das Angeln leider etwas zu kurz kam. Die Fliegenrute ist hier ein Muss, sonst braucht Ihr die Lizens für Non Tidal Waters, also Seen und Flüsse, meiner Meinung nach gar nicht erst zu kaufen. Der Hauptfisch in den Seen ist die Regenbogenforelle-Da sind die hier richtig scharf drauf. In den Flüssen Könnt ihr auf Steelheads, Bull Trout und eben Lachse hoffen wenn die denn gerad aufsteigen. Hatte mein Equipment leider in Deutschland zurücklassen müssen was sich im nachhinein als grosses Handicap herausstellte. Somit kann ich Euch zu diesem Thema auch nichts berichten,sorry! In den grösseren Seen ist hauptsächlich Schleppfischen angesagt. Per downrigger wird der Köder, meistens ein Wobbler oder Blinker, auf Tiefe gebracht und dann cruisen die halt den ganzen Tag über den See. Gefangen werden so meistens grössere Regenbogenforellen, aber auch die grossen Lake Trout, besser bekannt unter dem Namen Namaycush Saibling weil er eben einer ist und keine Forelle. Müsst euch halt vorher im Angelladen informieren wo ihr auf was angeln könnt (und dürft! die verstehen hier keinen Spass). Hab hier eine Liste von allen Seen und Flüssen auf Vancouver Island und die dazugehörigen Bestimmungen.
Auch sonstiges Infomaterial und 2 Ausgaben des dortigen Angelmagazins "Sport fishing".Hier stehen sehr viele Adressen von Guides und Lodges auf ganz Vancouver Island drin. Ich schick euch das ganze, aber nur wenn ich es auch wieder bekomm .Müsst mir halt Eure Anschrift geben und euch einig werden wer zuerst. Ich selbst war meistens mit der Spinnangel an kleineren Bergseen und konnte ein paar schöne Regenbogenforellen fangen. Am grossen Okanagan Lake hab ich es mit der Grundangel und Würmern oder Köderfischen an Fluss oder Bacheinläufen probiert. Gefangen hab ich so ausschliesslich eine Fischart von der ich nicht weiss wie sie heisst. Hab einen Einheimischen Angler gefragt und der sagte Bottom-Fish. Hat mich aber nicht wirklich schlauer gemacht #c . Die Biester kämpfen richtig gut und fressen alles- Sogar Köderfische obwohl die gar keine Zähne haben! Auf dem Foto ist einer drauf,zusammen mit der Regenbogenforelle. So,nun zum Meer. Vom Ufer aus hab ich hier mit der Spinnangel nur Rockfish gefangen-sind aber eher klein
aber 30 Stück in 2 Stunden ist kein Problem und macht Spass. An der Fähre hatte ich mal ne Stunde Wartezeit und überbrückte diese mit angeln. Ich montierte einen 30gramm Lachsblinker und angelte direkt vor der Steinpackung. Die ersten Würfe brachten gar nix. Beim einkurbeln eines erneuten konnte ich meinen Blinker schon sehen, es waren noch ca 3 Meter als auf einmal ein riesiges Maul zwischen den Steinen auftauchte und meinen Blinker einsog. Ich schlug an und der Fisch saß! Nach ein paar Minuten hartem Drillen an 25er Mono konnt ich einen schönen LingCod von 85 cm landen. Man haben die ein Gebiss! Nich reinfassen ! Auf Pender Island stand mir ein kleines Ruderboot zur Verfügung. Da wir an einer kleinen Bucht wohnten und alles geschützt war traut ich mich auch ohne motor ein paar Hundert Meter raus. Ich bastelte mir einen Anker aus einem Stein und 30er Geflochtenen. Zum einsatz kamen nun 2 Haken Systeme mit Leuchtschlauch ala Norwegen. Als Köder dienten Muscheln die ich am Morgen bei Ebbe sammelte. Ich konnte so einige Plattfische fangen. 3 Mal wurde mir die Schnur durchgebissen. Ich tippte auf Hai was sich später als richtig herausstellte da ich einen Landen konnte. Genauer gesagt war es ein Dornhai.
Man kann aber auch an bestimmten Stellen vom Ufer auf Lachs Angeln. Mein Guide von der Lachstour hat mir eine vor Sooke gezeigt wo regelmässig Lachse bis 40Pfd gefangen werden. Hatte aber keine Zeit es dort zu probieren. Den Guide kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen-hat über 30 Jahre Erfahrung und ist dazu der günstigste den man kriegen kann. Seht mal hier nach. www.spencerssportfishing.com So,das wars fürs erste.

Gruss

Nico


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Schöner Bericht! Danke


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

@ Jean
Echt ein toller Bericht!  :m 
Mich verschlug es im Vorjahr nach Kanada. Über Vancouver und Port Hardy ging`s weiter gen Norden. Zwei Wochen fischen total stand auf dem Programm. Ich kann nur sagen *Spitze*!  :m 
Silberlachse, Königslachse und Hundslachse waren die Lachsvertreter. Wir schleppten mit einer Rute mit 100 gr. Vorschaltblei, 2 m Vorfach und Doppelhakensystem (widerhakenlos) in ca. 10 - 15 m Tiefe über 100 m Wassertiefe. Bester Tag war 24 Bisse und 8 gelandete Lachse (pro Person bei zwei Mann im Boot).  :z 
Köder war ein ganzer angeschnittener Hering.
Außerdem haben wir beim Grundfischen noch Heilbutt, Red Snapper und Lingcod gefangen. Ich kann nur sagen. *Kanada ein Traumland*!  :m 
Und die grandiose Natur mit den Bäumen und Felsen. Weiskopfseeadler, Fischotter, Kolibris, Orca`s und Grauwale!!!
Ich beneide Dich um solche Verwandtschaft (des angelns wegen   )

Liebe Grüße und weiterhin viel Petri Heil #a 

-Rolf-


----------



## Karstein (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hallo Nico,

herzlichen Dank für deine ausführlichen Infos und die tollen Bilder!!!

So langsam kann ich mir auch einen Eindruck von der Binnenangelei dort machen, sind ja traumhafte Gewässer und feine Fische. Der Fisch auf deinem Foto schaut mir nach einem Weißfisch a´la Döbel aus, eine Salmoniden-Fettflosse kann ich nicht erkennen?

Werde auf alle Fälle die Fliegen- und Spinnruten dabei haben und die etwas entlegeneren Gewässer erkunden nach Namaycush und Rainbows. Und es natürlich auch mal an der Küste versuchen.

Vielen Dank auch für dein Angebot mit dem Angelmagazin, aber das Einfachste wird sein, ich kaufe mir die aktuelle Ausgabe gleich nach der Ankunft in Vancouver.

Hast du einen Tipp, welche Spinnköder die Trouts dort besonders mögen? 

Viele Grüße von

Karsten


----------



## Jean (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hi folks

@sailfisch: Bitte!

@mefohunter84: Da hast Du ja einen tollen Trip hinter Dir! War leider angeltechnisch etwas eingeengt wegen der Family und so... Warst Du mit dem WoMo unterwegs oder hast Du Lodge gebucht? Eigenes Boot oder Charterfischen? Welche Jahreszeit? Wär dankbar für ein paar Tips da ich in 2 Jahren noch mal hin will und dann nicht so unvorbereitet wie dieses mal...

@Carsten: Bitte! Tip auch auf eine Art Weißfisch ala Döbel, passt auch genau in dessen Profil. Als Spinnköder hab ich vorwiegend mit Mepps in den Grössen 2 und 3 gefischt. Da es aber in den meisten kleineren Seen keine Weissfische gibt und auf Grund dessen keine Fischbrut stehen die Salmoniden hier auf Insekten und deren Larven. Deshalb ist die Fliegenrute meistens erste Wahl. Mit Nymphen bist Du immer auf der Sicheren Seite da ich die Forellen selten steigen sah, aber wenn dann richtig! Also auch die Trockenfliegen nicht vergessen! Ich musste in diesem Fall auf Wasserkugel und Fliege gefischt an der Spinnrute ausweichen wegen des fehlenden Gerätes aber das geht auch zur Not. Alle Gefangenen Forellen hat rosa bis rotes Fleisch was auf Insekten als Hauptnahrung hinweisst und als ich den Mageninhalt untersuchte fand ich nur Larven. Nimm auch einige Bachflohkrebs (Freshwatershrimp) Immitationen
mit, da diese hier häufig als Nahrung besetzt werden damit die Forellen schneller abwachsen. Ich kann die die Broschüren und Hefte nur nochmals ans Herz legen, hier steht wirklich alles drin und um so mehr Du im Vorfeld weisst desto besser für Dich und Deinen Urlaub! Will Dir aber nichts aufzwängen, ist nur gut gemeint...

Gruss

Nico


----------



## Karstein (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hi Nico,

war vorhin mal ein bisserl im Netz unterwegs bezüglich der Angel-Bestimmungen auf Vancouver Island - da biegt´s einem ja den Unterkiefer nach unten:

http://wlapwww.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/pdf/region_1.pdf

Da soll sich nochmal einer zu den deutschen oder norwegischen Bestimmungen aufregen...

Also wenn ich´s recht gelesen habe, dann gilt für alle Süßwasser-Gewässer

- nur widerhakenlose Singlehooks in allen Fließgewässern
- keine Naturköder
- Catch and Release für Dolly Varden und wilde Rainbows
- nur ein Fisch über 50 cm darf pro Tag entnommen werden, sonst max. 4 Fische und
- für jedes einzelne Gewässer spezielle Regelungen in der Tabelle.

Da muss unsereiner ja Angst haben, dass er ständig irgendwas übersieht bei diesen Regulatorien??? Deswegen hat das Guiding dort auch so einen hohen Stellenwert, oder?

Habe aber eben auch eine Charterboot-Firma in Port Hardy gefunden, da gibt es Tagescharter-Boote schon für 200 $ - feine Sache für das Lachstrolling und Heilbuttangeln.

Hast du die Mepps mit Drilling gefischt? Oder muss ich denen die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken austauschen?

Viele Grüße zu dir

Karsten


----------



## Sockeye (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

@Karsten

das sind nur die Standardregularien...  
In AK gibts täglich neue "Emergency Orders", die Quoten rauf oder runter setzen, Köderarten vorschreiben, oder Flussabschnitte sperren.

Die AK-Fischereibehörde ist da aber recht nachsichtig und verhängt moderate Strafen von 150-350 US$. Wie die RCMP drauf ist weiss ich nicht..


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

@ Jean

Ich habe die Reise gebucht bei: www.canadian-oversea.de
Der Betreiber ist ein Deutscher. Ich war vom 04.07. - 16.07. dort.
Nähere Info`s gerne per PM.


----------



## Karstein (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

@ Sockeye: die Bußgelder decken sich zuuuufällig mit den Guiding-Preisen! *lach*

Dabei wollte ich mir mit dem WoMo nur ein paar Campinggrounds an lauschigen Seen suchen und die Gerte schwingen. Nun muss ich einen größeren Camper buchen, damit mein Rechtsanwalt Platz findet!

Na, ich denke, so schlimm wird´s nicht werden - und die Canadians sind ja als hilfsbereites Völkchen bekannt. Werde aber wohl auf die Mitnahme von Blinkern verzichten und mich dort in den Shops eindecken, dann hab ich die fängigen Vor-Ort-Muster mit erlaubten Haken dran.


----------



## Jean (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hi Leute 

Die Bestimmungen die Karsten als PDF File runtergeladen hat sind genau die die ich auch hier hab nur eben auf Papier und für ganz B.C. (Region 1-8). Sockeye hat recht, das ändert sich dort täglich. Als der Besitzer eines Angelladens gerade fertig damit war mir eine Stelle inklusive Anfahrtsweg + zu verwendende Köder zu beschreiben kam gerade ein Kunde rein und meinte das die seit Mittag gesperrt sei-warum weiss ich auch nicht mehr!? Und das mit den Strafen stimmt auch, aber als Ausländer bekommst Du unter Umständen je nach Schwere des Vergehens Einreiseverbot (in ganz harten Fällen lebenslang-mit anschliessender Sicherheitsverwahrung in Norwegen  ).
Die Spinnköder haben hier meist Einzelhaken aber das ist nur die halbe Miete.
Den Wiederhaken must Du für die meisten Gewässer noch per Zange andrücken (nicht zu sparsam sonst gilt es nicht). Den Link kenn ich schon - Hab nicht draufgeklickt aber das ist das Big Spring Resort. Jeder möchte denk ich dort gern fischen aber der Preis ist nicht von schlechten Eltern. Da ist Mefohunter84 echt zu beneiden! Trotzdem Danke!

Gruss 

Nico


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Ich hatte schon einmal das Vergnügen mit der RCMP, die sind nicht zimperlich...   Bin knapp einem Einreiseverbot entkommen.

Und Big Spring wurde hier im Board schon ausführlichst diskutiert. Da gibt es durchaus geteilte Meinungen.. #d


----------



## Jean (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hi Sockeye

Ja, die kennen hier nichts und niemanden wenn es um Verstösse gegen das Fischereirecht geht. Aber wie überall auf der Welt gibt es auch hier viele  unsinnige Gesetze (mein Fischereitechnisch gesehen). Und als eingefleischter Angler ist der Jagdtrieb, der sicher noch in jedem von uns steckt-(mehr oder weniger verkümmert...  ) oder die Versuchung oft zu groß, oder aber man vergeht unwissentlich ein "Verbrechen". Ich denke jeder hat schon mal in der ein- oder anderen Weise gegen das Fischereirecht verstossen- ich nehm mich da nicht aus.Ist halt alles etwas kompliziert geworden und der ursprüngliche Gedanke rückt mehr und mehr in den Hintergrund. 
Über Big Spring gibt es mit Sicherheit ein gespaltenes Lager aber wenn es mir einer schenken würde würde ich nicht nein sagen. Andererseits liebe ich es meine Trips für mich allein zu organisieren, vom Köderfang angefangen bis zur letztendlichen Verwertung des Fanges. Ist eben Geschmackssache...
Übrigens, eine tolle Homepage hast Du da #r !!


----------



## Sockeye (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Nee Nee, beim angeln ham sie mich nicht erwischt..  


Ich habe damals mit meinem 3-Monats Touristenvisum den PPL (private pilot license) plus Wasserflugzeug Schein an einer Kanadischen Flugschule gemacht.

Mein Pass wurde eingezogen und ich musste vor Gericht in Toronto zur öffentlichen Verhandlung erscheinen. Erst nachdem ich dem Richter glaubhaft versichern konnte, dass ich keinen Plan hatte und auf keinen Fall wissentlich gegen die Visabestimmungen verstossen hatte, sah er von einer Einreisesperre ab.

Ich hatte glücklicherweise noch 6-Wochen Urlaub hintenraus eingeplant, so dass die Gerichtsverhandlung meinen Rückflug nicht gefährdet hat.

Und hier kratz ich wieder die Kurve zum angeln auf Vancouver Island. Falls sie einen dort wegen Fischwiderei oder ähnlichem anklagen, kann durchaus der Abreisetermin gefährdet sein.

Also Karsten:   :b  :b  :b  :b


----------



## Karstein (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

@ Jean & Sockeye: Himmel hilf... Da komme ich erholungsbedürftig für horrendes Geld in ein weit entferntes Land und muss mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen, wenn ich nicht deren Einschränkungsbibel vorher in- und auswendig kenne..Pure nightmare...

Gottlob gibt´s Guides - der ist Pflicht am Campbell! Ansonsten werde ich die Campground-Mitarbeiter guten Gewissens befragen.

Hoffe, ihr sammelt hier um uns aus dem kanadischen Knast auszulösen, weil wir aus Versehen eine Browntrout für die Bratpfanne eingesackt hatten, die einen implantierten Sender hatte und sich zur angel-verbotenen Mittagszeit hinter genau dem verbotenen Stein im verbotenen Pool zum verbotenen Hochwasser befand und wir sie verbotenerweise auf einen verbotenen deutschen Spinner mit erlaubtem Einzelhaken und erlaubtem, angedrücktem Widerhaken fingen...


----------



## Jean (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hi Leute

Na so schlimm wird es schon nicht werden Karsten. Mit der Fligenrute kannst Du fast nix verkehrt machen. Immer schön die Wiederhaken andrücken falls Du nicht sicher bist und dann passt das schon... #6 .Musst halt beim drillen etwas mehr Druck machen, immer schön straff halten sonst verabschiedet sich der Bursche so schnell wie er gebissen hat!
Hab via Fishbase endlich herausgefunden wie mein Misteriöser Fisch den heisst. Er gehört zur Gattung der Cyprieniden und nennt sich NORTHERN PIKEMINNOW. Hauptnahrung ist Fisch! Wie schon erwähnt ein guter Kämpfer!Macht auch in der Küche gut was her hat aber auch an Gräten einiges zu bieten  Hier noch ein paar Photos-Die ersten drei sind von Fischbase- die zwei letzten von mir-zum vergleichen. Denk das passt!

Gruss

Nico


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Sieht ja kämpferisch aus, der Pikeminnow, Nico! Hatte bislang auch noch nichts von dem Burschen gehört - aber wenn massig Gräten, wird so einer sowieso released von mir.

Wie schaut das eigentlich in den Supermärkten aus, akzeptieren die auch die gängigen Kreditkarten Master und Visa? Oder hattet ihr immer Bares zum Einkauf dabei?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Sockeye (10. August 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Ohne Kreditkarte wirst Du dort eher schief angeschaut...  
Für Tips würd ich aber immer ein bisserl Bares dabei haben. Und die Kohle auf keinen Fall von hier mitnehmen (abgesehen von 30-50$ für Kaffee etc), sondern dort beim MAESTRO fähigem ATM abholen (EC-Karte + Geheimzahl)

Und die gibts in fast allen Städten, in größeren sowieso. Von Barrows im Norden von Alaska bis Punta Arenas im Süden von Chile kann man mit seiner EC Karte Bares am Automaten holen. Und der Wechselkurs ist incl. Gebühren immer Billiger als wenn man Euronen tauscht.

Und beim Tausch von Euros bzw. damals von DM hat es ewig gebraucht, bis die in der CityBank von Toronto jemanden gefunden haben der die Scheine erkannt und für echt befunden hat..


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Thanx für die Info, Sockeye! Dachte, dass die Supermarkets vielleicht nur Kundenkarten akzeptieren, so wie in Skandinavien.

Das mit Maestro in Canada wusste ich auch noch nicht, ist ja wirklich easy dann! Habe vorsorglich schon mal 500 Can$ getauscht hier, für die Kleinausgaben (Bus, Eintritt etc.) in Vancouver.


----------



## Jean (11. August 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Hi Leute,

Ohne Kreditkarte bist Du hier echt aufgeschmissen! Und ratet mal wer keine hatte... #h .Da wir bei der Family in Unterkunft waren hatte ich genug bargeld in Euronen mit, da ich mir sicher war das es hier niemand stiehlt. Der Wechselkurs schwankte stark in der Zeit als ich dort war. Anfangs 1,4 und zum Schluss 1,7. Macht schon einiges aus... Aber nimm Dir den Tip von Sockeye zu Herzen, kein Bargeld! Ein Freund von mir war kurz vor mir dort und auch per WoMo unterwegs. Auf einem Campground an dem sie auch rasteten hatten sie einem Engländer 2000 Dollar aus dem WoMo geklaut. Er hatt dann mit dem Besitzer des Platzes geredet und der erzählte ihm das es einige Leute gibt die sich da regelrecht drauf spezialisieren-warten nur bis Du zu einem Trip startest und dann haben die genügend Zeit das Teil zu leerzuräumen. Also Maestro oder Visa. Hatt hier jeder 16 jährige schon 2 oder 3 Stück in der Tasche  kein Witz!


----------



## Jean (11. August 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Ach ja, hatt ich fast vergessen. Das mit der EC karte funktioniert wirklich. Kannst hier bares vom Automaten rauslassen. Hab ich auch nicht gewusst und hätt ich auch nicht geglaubt aber ich hab´s getestet-Funzt! Klär aber vorher mit Deiner Bank was das später kostet - Kann recht teuer sein.


----------



## Sockeye (12. August 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Also in Kanada gibt es 39.800 MAESTRO fähige Geldautomaten. Um deinen Kasten deiner Wünsche zu finden benutzt Du am besten den ATM Locator von Mastercard . MasterCard gehört MAESTRO, aber achte trotzdem auf das MAESTRO Zeichen, das spart Geld.

Die Kosten liegen bei ca. 1% und sind nicht der Rede wert, da Du über den besseren Wechselkurs der bankinternen Verrechnung mehr als ein Prozent gegenüber dem Bartausch gut machst.

Alleine am Vancouver Intl. Airport stehen 2 ATM's, die Du mit der EC Karte füttern kannst:

VANCOUVER AIRPORT
Vancouver International
1 GRANT MCCONACHIE W
AT NEAR FOOD FAIR & FX
RICHMOND, BRITISH COLUMBIA V7B 1Y1 CAN
INTER'L, DEPARTURES
ROYAL BANK OF CANADA 

VANCOUVER AIRPORT
Vancouver International
3880 GRANT MCCONACHI
AT SOUTH END GATE A+B
RICHMOND, BRITISH COLUMBIA V7B 1Y1 CAN
DOMESTIC, DEPARTURES
ROYAL BANK OF CANADA 

Ach ja, Bares mit EC/MAESTRO abheben ist erheblich billiger als mit der Kreditkarte  (Master/Visa)


----------



## Karstein (12. August 2004)

*AW: Vancouver Island*

Besten Dank für eure Tipps!!! Visa und Master sind ständig am Mann. ;o)))

Na, alle Wertsachen werde ich beim Verlassen des WoMos natürlich mitnehmen. Dachte mir auch schon, dass solche Touri-Mobile liebend gern aufgebrochen werden - besonders, wenn man den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser ist mit einer Charter-Tour.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------

